# very frustrared



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

Please help. i just went to the dr. today and i do not feel any better. He confirmed I have hashi's which I have known for a while from other endo's. He acted like I did not know what I was talking about with that. The only thing he is going to do is put me on a low dose of synthroid. I was on this before and it did not help. Fatigue, muscle aches, hair loss, ect.. 
i have the mirena iud in and he thinks this is the cause of everything. At this point he could be right but I don't know. Could you guys help with labs?

Calcium Serum 8.7 L (8.8-10.2)
CRP, High Sensitivity 10.38 H (0.00-1.00)
Free T4 1.11 (0.80-1.90)
Free T3 2.4 L (2.5-5.1)
TSH 2.320 (0.400-4.200)
Estradiol <20L (20-200)
Testosterone <20L (0.5-118)

Thank you for reading.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Regarding the C-Reactive Protein [CRP]:

It measures direct inflammation [as opposed to the Sed Rate, or ESR, which measure indirect inflammation]. The inflammation is the result of the fibrinogen in the liver and is influenced by IL-1 and IL-6. A positive result can be caused by any one of a number of things, such as inflammation, heart disease, diabetes mellitus, or periodontal disease.NSAIDS can reduce the results; heart drugs can increase the results.


----------



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

I take ibuprofen very often, like 3 to 9 of them a day. I'm not on anything that should increase the results. Should the dr. have addressed this lab result? Should I be looking into it more?

Thank you!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Ibuprofen is an NSAID.

Why would you be taking so many? To my thinking, anyone taking that much needs to look into the cause.


----------



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

Just to help with the migraines and the muscle pain. I say the same thing but can't get anyone to listen. I shouldn't need that many meds.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T4 1.11 (0.80-1.90)
> Free T3 2.4 L (2.5-5.1)


You are hypo based on these labs, Your Free T-3 is in the basement.

Give the low dose synthroid a solid try - re-test in 6 weeks and if you are not at least mid range or higher ask for an increase. 1/2 to 3/4 of each range is your goal.

Muscle aches can also be from low ferritin. Have they ever tested your D?


----------



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you. I will give the synthroid a try!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aheatherly said:


> Please help. i just went to the dr. today and i do not feel any better. He confirmed I have hashi's which I have known for a while from other endo's. He acted like I did not know what I was talking about with that. The only thing he is going to do is put me on a low dose of synthroid. I was on this before and it did not help. Fatigue, muscle aches, hair loss, ect..
> i have the mirena iud in and he thinks this is the cause of everything. At this point he could be right but I don't know. Could you guys help with labs?
> 
> Calcium Serum 8.7 L (8.8-10.2)
> ...


Oh, you are in dire need of thyroid med. FREE T3 is bottomed out.

Your endo may have been perplexed about the Hashi's because only FNA is definitive. If the pathologist sees Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's then you "know" you have it. Anything else is a guess based on seeing high TPO in a lot of patients. Did you have FNA? Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid?

So, you need to ask him because if this is the reason for his reaction; he could very well be a kick butt doctor.

The Mirena has caused a lot of problems so this is worthwhile looing into as well. Remember, when and if you find a good doctor and I believe you have, he/she is out for your betterment and welfare.

Tell us what your starting dose of Synthroid and also what your titration schedule will be like. Does he want you to get labs every 8 weeks and adjust your med as needed as per proper protocul?


----------



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

I have had the TPO's checked and the Thyroglobulin antibody's checked and they both are high. He said the TPO's are about 8 times the norm. He put me on a low dose of synthroid 50mcg once a day. I had a ultra-sound about a year ago. I had a few nodules and a goiter. He does not want to see me back for 6months sometime in August. He said he will do another ultra-sound then.

As far as the mirena goes I am getting it out in two weeks. He said I am not producing any estrogen.

I really am thankful to you guys for any help and insight.

Thank you!!


----------

